# problem mit screensaver unter enlightenment



## peshay (14. November 2003)

hi,
ich hab SuSE 9.0 mit enlightenment.
Im Kontrollzentrum hab ich einen Bildschirmschoner eingestellt und alle monitor suspend sachen ausgemacht, trotzdem is anstatt dem bildschirmschoner das display völlig schwarz, jemand vieleicht ne ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
In KDE funktioniert das ganze.


----------



## peshay (17. November 2003)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Sway (17. November 2003)

Ich würde mal sagen, das du den erst aktivieren musst. Ich habs unter Debian mit in die Session datei geschrieben, um den Bildschirmschoner (xscreensaver) auch unter XFCE4 haben zu können. Gnome und vermutlich KDE ebenso haben das da schon im Autostart drin.


----------



## peshay (17. November 2003)

kannst du mir vieleicht n bisschen genauer sagen wie ich des mach?
in welche session datei ich des wo und wie reinschreiben muss?
oder macht man des mit nem neuen init script? (weil des check ich auch nich) ^-^


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

man xsession


----------



## peshay (18. November 2003)

tut mir leid, werd aus der manpage von xsession nich schlau 
außerdem weiss ich nich wie ich des kürzel für enlightenment rausbekomm..  is es vieleicht VUEWM?

Also vieleicht kann mir nochmal jemand sagen, wie ich das mach das xscreensaver in enlightenment automatisch gestartet wird und das unter einem anderen (bestimmten) benutzer (eben nicht root, weil ich immer unter root eingeloggt bin (ich weiss das sollte man nicht)).

ich glaub ich da grad was gefunden wies gehen könnt.. muss nur noch ausprobieren:


> 1: Launch xscreensaver before anyone logs in.
> To the file /usr/lib/X11/xdm/Xsetup, add the lines
> 
> 
> ...


ich hoffe das gilt dann auch für enlightenment


----------



## Sway (18. November 2003)

Also ich hab GDM als Grafischen Login. In "/etc/X11/gdm/Sessions/" befinden sich die Start- bzw. Sessionscripte. Was da rein kommt, hast du ja jetzt selber gepostet. Da du Suse hast, wird es wohl kdm sein... also /etc/X11/kdm/Sessions/enlightenment



Wenn du garkeinen Grafischen Login hast, sondern das per Textlogin und "startx" beginnst, dann müsstest du das alles in die /home/USER/.xinitrc schreiben...


----------



## peshay (18. November 2003)

naaja.. soweit funktioniert des, nur kann ich mich beim login nicht mehr als root anmelden, weil dann der xserver neustartet, anstatt das enlightenment gestartet wird, das heisst ich hab dann wieder den login vor mir.. jetzt kann ich mich nur noch als normaler benutzer anmelden.. na egal.. bleib ich halt dabei.. wozu gibts su ^-^

übrigens hab ich in /etc/X11/ keinen ordner namens kdm, geschweige den in irgendeinem unterordner einen "session" ordner..

falls vieleicht doch wer noch eine lösung für dieses problem hat, bitte melden, damit ich mich auch wieder als root anmelden kann wenn ich will.. (is jetzt aber nicht mehr soo wichtig)


----------

